# How to disconnect pigtails going to power steering motor



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

Yea, send a pic


----------



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

Bvogt said:


> Yea, send a pic


Thanks for your response. However, I was able to figure it out. It's the pigtails on the EPS motor they are a bit deceptive in that they are kinda look shorter than they actually are so I just needed to pry farther down than I was which actually looked like the socket that comes out from the motor but actually is the pigtail. I'll see if I had taken a pic of that area and I'll attach it if I have one.


----------

